# My Girls! New Pics



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle in March...she's got puffy fur because she was shedding like crazy for Spring. 









"Hello there!"









Alice loves hiding in the cat carriers...she ambushes the other girls from them. XD









Pretty Alice.









Comfy sleeping Samantha.









"Is it time to eat now Mommy? We're waiting!"


----------



## CheeSauce (Mar 18, 2011)

So cute! Rochelle looks so fluffy!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such pretty girls! The picture of Samantha sleeping . . . so cute.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!  Rochelle looks SOOOOO soft...I just want to reach into those pictures and pet her! And I love the Samantha sleeping picture. Nothing is cuter than a cat sleeping all cuddled up.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Rochelle is stunning. I love the bird's eye shot


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! I love Alice face. She really can do the squidward face.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh just too cute!

I'm particularly fond of Rochelle- I love long haired cats (shock!).


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2:love2


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Yea a tortie!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Cuties


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Alice is soo cute, well they all are but Alice i love her colouring xxxx


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Samantha is so sweet and cuddly looking.


----------



## W2Dee (May 16, 2011)

Oh they are so pretty. And there coat is so shiny. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all! I'll be sure to pass on all your lovely comments to the girls! 



W2Dee said:


> Oh they are so pretty. And there coat is so shiny. What are you feeding them?


Thank you! They are on a raw frankenprey diet...they've been doing extremely well on it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like little Alice has some fans!  Here's another cute one of her sleeping...I love her feets! :love2


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

They are all darlings!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! IT looks like she's in a car. What about a picture of Samantha going on a walk?  Did you said that Samantha likes going on walks>


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

paul - You have no idea.  Alice is a little spitfire...full of spirit and energy. She's always running around the house, propelling herself off of high areas, yet she still finds time to cuddle. She's got a huge personality in an 8 lb body. 

konstargirl - Ya know, I don't have any pics of Samantha going on walks. I guess I've never brought my camera along with, even though she goes just about everywhere with me. Next time though, I'll make sure I bring the camera. Maybe this weekend...the boyfriend and I are taking her to a big outdoor BBQ fest.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all beautiful...I especially love the picture of Sammy sleeping!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Like Samantha's nose!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all. I've passed them on to the girls, and they say thank you too. 

jasoncat - Samantha's nose is one of my favorite features of hers too. That little grey spot is just so kissable.


----------

